# Welches Mauspad?



## port29 (5. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Mauspad. Derzeit habe ich das hier als Unterlage, seit nun fast 3 Jahren. Doch das Leben dieses Mauspads neigt sich so langsam aber sicher dem Ende. Die mikroraue Oberfläche ist nun fast glatt. Das Mauspad haftet auch nicht mehr so perfekt am Schreibtisch.

Natürlich will ich euch nicht verheimlichen, was ich so mit dem Rechner mache. Ich bin Webentwickler. Zu meinen Aufgaben gehört z.B. auch das retuschieren von Grafiken oder das Schreiben von Code. Deshalb ist eine "genaue" Maus für mich ganz wichtig. Derzeit liegt bei mir auf dem Tisch eine MX Revolutions.

Was liegt denn bei euch so auf dem Tisch? Kann mir jemand von euch was empfehlen?


----------



## hela (6. September 2008)

Hallo port29,

so sehr ich mich manchmal über die Niveaulosigkeit im Hardwareforum wundere, aber dein Beitrag ist diesbezüglich natürlich ganz stark.
Eigentlich sollte jedem klar sein, dass man als Webentwickler nicht jedes beliebige Mousepad benutzen kann. Aber eigentlich reicht eine Schreibunterlage aus dem Schreibwarenladen (meine ist 52,5x40cm und blau) oder ein Stück Fußbodenbelag aus dem Baumarkt. Vielleicht gibt es den auch als "mikroraue Oberfläche" und in der Farbe deiner Wahl. Hauptsache die Maus kommt damit zurecht.

Tut mir wirklich leid, dass ich zu diesem Thema nicht mehr beitragen kann.


----------



## port29 (6. September 2008)

Ich verbringe jeden Tag im Schnitt etwa 9 Stunden am Rechner. Eine perfekte Ausstattung ist da ein Muss. Vor allem, weil viele Laser Mäuse mit manchen Oberflächen einfach nicht umgehen können. Ich hatte schon so einige Hardware - Teile, die "ein Griff ins Klo" waren. Deshalb wollte ich eigentlich hier die Meinung anderer einholen. 

Eine Schreibtischunterlage - genauso wie mein Schreibtisch - hat am Anfang (wenn man die Maus anfängt zu bewegen) einen großen Widerstand. Das stört ein bisschen.


----------



## codeman (6. September 2008)

Ich habe für meine Lasermaus einfach ein weißes Paierblatt. Das funktioniert für meine Bedürfnisse am Besten und ist sehr kostengünstig... 

codeman


----------

